# Ghrp help



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

What kinda gains are you looking at when using ghrp6 or ghrh or ghrp2. Or any combo. Read a bit about them and pretty interested


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

Same gains as at HGH...

What you already experience in the first week is a great pump and you get stronger....

There is no doubt about the effects of these peptides 

GHRP should be used with ModGRF(1-29)... Really.. I can only recommend it... I dont do any Anabolic but i do these peptides and with really great results...


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm completely natty. But interested in this stuff. How much lean muscle are you looking to put on over a course with a good diet. An how long do you usually cycle for


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

Thiis is not about cycling..

This is either something you take or you just dont...

This is healthy stuff...

You can take this till the day you die...

No pct needed.. You can also discontinue whenever you want...

With the right diet and dedication you will grow faster... but its not like.. 10 weeks and booooM now i gained 10kg .. no no hehe 

Here my results...

81 kg / height 180cm

















4 months after : 89,5 kg / height 180cm










And no i do not touch any anabolics... I only use GHRP/ModGRF ... atleast in this period...

But again.. Dont expect anything big unless youre also serious about your diet and your life...

I count my calories every ****in day and i never drink a beer or alcohol of any kind.. I never touch drugs.. MY LIFE IS BORING...

But all this for the sake of bodybuilding.... Goal of becoming a 110kg mofo without anabolic and then begin with the hardcore chemicals


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds good man. Could u let me know the dosages you were taking, my diet is 90% clean. 6 meals a day every day so would hope for decent gains. I know it's not massive gains like

Aas


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

In this period of 4 months...

First month i took 100mcg/100mcg GHRP-2/modGRF (1-29) (4 times pr day)

last 3 month i took 200mcg/150mcg GHRP-6/modGRF (1-29) (4 times pr day)...

I had some sleep issues on GHRP-2 and thats why i changed... But GHRP-6 is weaker in the matter of releasing Growth Hormons, so i upped the dose...

But today i will not worry about sleep issues.. Next time i have to buy i wil buy GHRP-2 .. Since i started using Melatonin Pre-Bed i sleep like a baby 

Well... This might be good to know since I will not give the whole credit for my gains to the peptides.. But also a big part is my diet...

I am doing some diet named "The Anabolic Diet"... Its a book.. Yeah you can find it on torrents sites if u interested...

This really helps with the lean muscle gains without getting fat...

Its a Carb cycling diet where u eat 60%fat 40%Prot 5 days (YES less then 30 carbs daily, best if none).. And then the weekend i carb load where i eat almost whatever i want and where 60% are carbs... This is a really great diet...

Not everyone like it.. But I think its good to know 

Now English is my second language and i read the book pretty fast.. So it should be no problem for you... This is prob. the best advice I can give.. Read that book and buy some peptides  ... Then start growing while youre losing fat (This is almost impossible on other diets unless you do some AS)...

Heres a little Anabolic Diet guide that you can read in less then 100 seconds ( http://stronglifts.com/anabolic-diet-101-the-definite-anabolic-diet-guide/ )...

If you get interested u can downlaod the book.. if not then dont hehe


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheers pal. Will have a look


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

MacUK said:


> 8.5kg in 4 months papa has gained 19kg in 3 months.... whats going on mate lol


What peptides and dosage were u taking for that gain?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah well PAPA.. whats your stats???...

And what BodyFat% did you start with and which did you end with?

How much do you weight now?.. How tall are you?

+ ... Pics or it didnt happen :=)


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

To be honest the only thing that ghrp2/6 is going to do is give you one hell of an appetite and sort some injuries out. People believe these to be wonder drugs, they are not. I have done both of these and apart from a little fat loss and feeling great it did nothing in terms of pure muscle gains. You need to hit the big stuff for that, Hygetropin, Gin, Slin.!!!

Don't be fooled and waste you money, if your struggling to eat, then do it, if you have injuries, do it, if you need to lose a that last bit of fat, DO IT. Just done expect miracles.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

MacUK said:


> so why have people gained between 8-19kg in 3-months from this?


They haven't gained from just doing that alone. If you knew how much this increases your appetite you will realise what i am talking about, this stuff makes you want to eat everything in your house within the first shot of the day, now if your doing 2-4 shots a day and eating really well then of coure you are going to gain, but not all of that is going to be lean muscle gains, you might make 4kg in a 3 months lean, but the rest will be fat, glycogen, water.

Beleive me its not a wonder drug.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

even if its just 4kg in 4 months its enough...

Trust me.. Without i gained like 2kg in a year... LEAN...

So it is a wonder drug.. But it really depends on how you look at it...

I dont care if i take on 8kg lean on in a year.. Its more then enough...

My goals are setted to a few years in a future.... But GHRP does the same as HGH.. And that u do call a wonder drug for some reason...

And not everyone get hungry like hell.. Atleast i dont....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> even if its just 4kg in 4 months its enough...
> 
> Trust me.. Without i gained like 2kg in a year... LEAN...
> 
> ...


Sorry your wrong. If ghrp2/6 was the same as Hygetropin then there would not be a couple of hundred pounds price difference, Hygetropin, Somatropin, Ginatropin are all top of the line, ghrp is not. GHRP stands for Growth Hormone Releasing HexaPeptide, HGH stands for Human Growth Hormone.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sorry your wrong. If ghrp2/6 was the same as Hygetropin then there would not be a couple of hundred pounds price difference, Hygetropin, Somatropin, Ginatropin are all top of the line, ghrp is not. GHRP stands for Growth Hormone Releasing HexaPeptide, HGH stands for Human Growth Hormone.


actually you are incorrect GHRP of any type releases natural GH from the pituarity gland there is a distinct difference between that and the synthetic you inject.....

explanation below is from Dats board written by Dat:



> Your body makes a blend of various forms of growth hormone. It makes a lot of the 191 amino acid chain which weighs 22kda. It also makes a shorter chain which weighs 20kda. Both are equally anabolic but the 22kda also interacts with the prolactin receptor, causes more edema, diabetic effect, etc. The 22kda is the one used in synthetic GH.
> 
> The body also makes stacks or double stacks of 22kda bound to 22kda or 20kda and 20kda bound to 20kda or 22kda. There are also GH fragments most of which are the result of cleavage rather then release. Now this entire bunch of ligands are released when the body makes a natural GH pulse. Collectively they are GH ligands.
> 
> ...


as to why synthetic GH cost so much well that is more down to the big pharmacy companies than anything else......it certainly is not better than GHRP or GHRP and GHRH combined.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LunaticSamurai said:


> To be honest the only thing that ghrp2/6 is going to do is give you one hell of an appetite and sort some injuries out. People believe these to be wonder drugs, they are not. I have done both of these and apart from a little fat loss and feeling great it did nothing in terms of pure muscle gains. You need to hit the big stuff for that, Hygetropin, Gin, Slin.!!!
> 
> Don't be fooled and waste you money, if your struggling to eat, then do it, if you have injuries, do it, if you need to lose a that last bit of fat, DO IT. Just done expect miracles.


then you have been using crap peptides mate, GHRP-2 unless taken at high doses does not give increased appetite, if you have had some fatloss then you got more than increased appetite and fixed injuries??

GHRP/GHRH peptides are very good but like everything including GH there are underdosed/fake types around.......the same can be applied to peptides alot of sources in china are producing crap, i used to get mine from china (i still have some in my freezer) and they certainly worked but nothing great now swap over to clinical grade from america and you have the magic very much like going from blue tops to Simplexx GH......

this year since using peptides i have been able to use less gear (2/3rds the amount) whilst reaching my heaviest weight of 235lbs with visible abs(if you squint) so less gear less GH but with the addition of good peptides......they are certainly not a waste of money if you buy the right ones.........

i will say though guys the numbers that have been flying around on this thread of 8-19kg of gain from peptides is pure crap yes they would of contributed but not the sole reason for that gain....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^if you squint lolol


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

That's some good info Pscarb, I'm just finishing up a long cut, struggling with the last bit of belly fat. Thinking of giving the ghrp2 mod-grf combo a go to hopefully lean up slightly and maybe start to bulk. I've done a small order from hyper but it sounds like I should give the better stuff a chance once my trial run is up. Looking forward to it now.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one Mark....

i must stress though as i said in my last post although peptides are very good when used correctly they are like any other PED they are just one link in the chain to reach your goal, don't just use them and change nothing else to reach your goal as you will fail.........


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

mark22 said:


> That's some good info Pscarb, I'm just finishing up a long cut, struggling with the last bit of belly fat. Thinking of giving the ghrp2 mod-grf combo a go to hopefully lean up slightly and maybe start to bulk. *I've done a small order from hyper* but it sounds like I should give the better stuff a chance once my trial run is up. Looking forward to it now.


Same here mate, i just hope i haven't wasted my money on crap lol, coz the clinicals aint cheap...well not for me anyway.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> then you have been using crap peptides mate, GHRP-2 unless taken at high doses does not give increased appetite, if you have had some fatloss then you got more than increased appetite and fixed injuries??
> 
> GHRP/GHRH peptides are very good but like everything including GH there are underdosed/fake types around.......the same can be applied to peptides alot of sources in china are producing crap, i used to get mine from china (i still have some in my freezer) and they certainly worked but nothing great now swap over to clinical grade from america and you have the magic very much like going from blue tops to Simplexx GH......
> 
> ...


I'm only talking from experience of what i have used, i know the stuff i have used is good as it comes from a trusted and reliable sources. But in my experience as i have said, I have only experienced what i have said not once did i experience anything dramatic that would make me choose that over steroids. Certainly not in my opinion a wonder drug; yes it sorted out some injuries, yes is made me hungry all the time, yes i felt better overall, but nothing anabolic to the extent that some of the guys on here have said, nothing that the extra food didn't do anyway.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'm only talking from experience of what i have used, i know the stuff i have used is good as it comes from a trusted and reliable sources. But in my experience as i have said, I have only experienced what i have said not once did i experience anything dramatic that would make me choose that over steroids. Certainly not in my opinion a wonder drug; yes it sorted out some injuries, yes is made me hungry all the time, yes i felt better overall, but nothing anabolic to the extent that some of the guys on here have said, nothing that the extra food didn't do anyway.


Yeah well... No one expects dramatic gains from this like from steroids...

One of the biggest growth factors is the increased IGF-1...

And well.. Then theres the thing about a better protein binding synthesis..(but of course this only works when your diet is great)..

GHRP is a help for peoples that serious... Peoples that patient.. And someone that definitely does not expect more then 0,15-0,5kg lean muscle mass pr month(Whick is really really really great)... In some cases more Kilos.. But that really depends if the guy who takes this is stuck on a plateau or not...

A beginner or something who has not been motivated to be serious with his exercise and diet and suddenly starts to take something like GHRP/modGRF would prob. see bigger gains since he prob. starts to get serious and will be motivated for some reason..

Or someone like me... When i was 18 years old i runned 3 cycles of AS (primo next test and next even more test).. I was huge.. Really.. But after that i got depressed and falled back to 76 kg from 98... I stopped training and ****.. realized i was simply to young to be using AS...

But it is a fact i have some muscle memory... Muscle memory + change diet + Peptides... Just really helped 

To me this is a wonder drug... I hit a plateau at 81 kg(clean of course) and i stayed the same for a half year.. Started the peptide.. well at the same time changed my diet... And BOOOOM i just got through the wall ...

This IS THE WONDER DRUG... no doubt about it...

But its really all about what you expect and how much you do for it yourself...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'm only talking from experience of what i have used, i know the stuff i have used is good as it comes from a trusted and reliable sources. But in my experience as i have said, I have only experienced what i have said not once did i experience anything dramatic that would make me choose that over steroids. Certainly not in my opinion a wonder drug; yes it sorted out some injuries, yes is made me hungry all the time, yes i felt better overall, but nothing anabolic to the extent that some of the guys on here have said, nothing that the extra food didn't do anyway.


then that is different to what i took you meant above mate.....the peptides are certainly not a waste and if used properly are better than GH but there is no way these peptides would build the type of size that has been quoted above not a chance......i have been around a long time and used many things including GH for the last 8-9yrs,m i have used peptides in one form or another for the last 12+ months and again there is no way they can be compared to the size that can be built with steroids.....however they can give both muscle size and fatloss to a degree, i will say that clinical peptides compared to chinese is like night compared to day totally different.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> then that is different to what i took you meant above mate.....the peptides are certainly not a waste and if used properly are better than GH but there is no way these peptides would build the type of size that has been quoted above not a chance......i have been around a long time and used many things including GH for the last 8-9yrs,m i have used peptides in one form or another for the last 12+ months and again there is no way they can be compared to the size that can be built with steroids.....however they can give both muscle size and fatloss to a degree, i will say that clinical peptides compared to chinese is like night compared to day totally different.


I ain't looking for huge gains. Even half a stone lean muscle would do. Is this realistically possible with these peptides with a solid diet.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nobody is gaining 8kg from using peptides. Not a chance in hell. Look into what they actually do and what GH does. For the average rec trainer IMO it's best kept for healing joint injury. Personally I don't see any value in risking fvcking your pituitary up for the next to zero muscle gains.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Peptides are good for anti-ageing and fat loss, but if it's worthy muscle gains you're after = big eats, big weights, big sleeps and maybe a wee bit of AAS.

I'm not convinced that gh is a muscle builder after my blast experience earlier this year...leaned me out a bit after the 15lbs of water fell off lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> Nobody is gaining 8kg from using peptides. Not a chance in hell. Look into what they actually do and what GH does. For the average rec trainer IMO it's best kept for healing joint injury. Personally I don't see any value in risking fvcking your pituitary up for the next to zero muscle gains.


i certainly agree with the first bit of this post but can you show us how these peptides fukc your pituarity gland up please mate....


----------

